# 2002 Buick Century low coolant light



## ewgivens (Sep 11, 2008)

my 2002 Buick Century has a constantly glowing "LOW COOLANT" light.
The coolant is fine, I have drained the radiator, and refilled it and the resovoir. I have checked it frequently and it is still ok. Could this be a bad sensor, and if so where would it be located?
Thanks in advance
Eddie


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

I'd say that was the case. Look in the overflow tank for a wire going to it - I think OE only offers it as the entire tank, but aftermarket (Dorman) has the sensor alone.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You could disconnect the sensor. A lot of GM cars had the sensor located on the side of the radiator.


----------

